
First Hand Accounts Of Terrorist Attacks In India On Twitter - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/26/first-hand-accounts-of-terrorist-attacks-in-india-on-twitter/
======
celoyd
I can't shake the feeling that sensational reporting of terrorism is
complicity.

~~~
tlrobinson
Indeed, without the media terrorism wouldn't be nearly as effective. Who would
tell us to be afraid?

~~~
yters
I'm going to start a new channel with the motto: "Fear anytime, all the time."

~~~
tlrobinson
[http://cache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpic...](http://cache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/mumbai_11_28/m19_17186061.jpg)

------
azharcs
I was following #mumbai on twitter for a while and I have to say, It was more
noise than signal. People retweeting the same thing again and again, some
idiots guessing the names of the terrorist organizations which might be
responsible and others talking about War on Terror with some random country
which they assumed was part of it.

It was pure nuisance on twitter, there were no facts at all. It looked like a
game where they were competing against each other to spread rumors. Twitter
and Flickr will never replace my news because i overestimate the collective
stupidity of the masses.

~~~
bootload
_"... Twitter isn’t the place for solid facts yet - the situation is way too
disorganized. But it’s where the news is breaking ..."_

This is a useful insight with respect to your comments ( _I was following
#mumbai on twitter for a while and I have to say, It was more noise than
signal_ ) So it shows the communications bit is there just the switched on
person on the ground is not. Consider how real news organisations achieve
this. My source of local news happened to have an ex-journalist in India to do
a phone interview ~ [http://mpegmedia.abc.net.au/news/audio/news-
audio/200811/200...](http://mpegmedia.abc.net.au/news/audio/news-
audio/200811/20081127-chaudry-iv.mp3)

So Twitter is good for a short bit of info but is pretty useless to get across
important information.

------
jgrahamc
This article is so stupid it has literally drained my ability to point out how
stupid it is.

~~~
axod
That's a very broad usage of the word "article".

------
adi92
<http://www.idesitv.com/ibnenglish.php>

------
jfornear
This is an inappropriate use of a current event to highlight the relevance of
a tech trend. Pathetic.

------
markessien
The thing is, if you are following a thousand people on twitter, and you have
this constant stream of tweets going by all the time, are you sitting there
and watching them for significant news? Without a filter, the noise overwhelms
the signal.

------
known
This attack may be from Hindu terrorists masking as Islamic terrorists.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2006_Malegaon_blasts>

~~~
plinkplonk
"This attack may be from Hindu terrorists masking as Islamic terrorists."

So when the bodies of teh dead terrorists are identified and/or the captured
terrorists are interrogated, then what?

The wikipedia article you link to talks about a completely different type of
attack - people leaving remote controlled bombs in crowded places and
detonating them later. In such a scenario it is possible to pretend to be
someone else.

Yes there are Hindu terrorists, though nothing like the worldwide jihadi
networks. They have no motive to target Americans/ Britons.

This is a really dumb speculation along the lines of claiming the perpetrators
of 9/11 were actually Jewish fanatics/ the Mossad.

~~~
jyothi
I think targeting Americans/Britons could be just to get wide spread attention
than hate against any religion or nationality.

India currently is just a broken system - everybody having their bit of
contribution to this whole mess including "aam aadmi" - common man who just
sat quiet. Its just waste of time to get into blame game of pointing to
political parties, religions, communities or anything.

India just has to get into a mass movement and fix itself. Or for the time
being at least may be army should take over hoping it can't be worse.

~~~
nebula
_may be army should take over_

I know what's wrong with this line of thinking.

Look at the history; and see if there is anything that can be learnt from
nations that went in that route.

------
known
Due to the intrinsic cultural diversity, each State in India cannot
efficiently govern (legislate,administer,justice) more than 2 million citizens
per State.

Hence India should 'decentralize' 604 districts into States or Cantons as in
Switzerland.

<http://www.polldaddy.com/p/209736>

~~~
jyothi
It is true India is probably one of the very few countries with this vast a
diversity in people, culture, language. There are more languages and far more
religious communities in India than the number of states and districts.

However the small chunks of the country cannot self sustain. Its a complex
problem where there is a strong necessity to be united at the same time ensure
a govt which can handle the diversity.

